# 939 motherboards



## TheKing (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,
Im trying to build a box based on 939. Can any1 plz recommend good m'boards??

Looking at MSI k8N NEO4-F atm? any1 knows of a better mb??

thx in adv
njoy!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 18, 2006)

TheKing said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Im trying to build a box based on 939. Can any1 plz recommend good m'boards??
> 
> Looking at MSI k8N NEO4-F atm? any1 knows of a better mb??
> ...


Dont go for 939. AM2 is coming in may or june then u can upgrade. Iam waiting for it too. The good things is u can add DDR2


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont think purchasing AM2 will be too great an idea... and waiting for it is certainly now...  
it's release is being postponded....  to add to it...
anyhow, with AM2 amd has only upgraded it's platforms... and there is not too much rise in performance...
but this obviously paves way for a good increase in performance with new processors...
so if u are not to much worried aboput upgradability go for s939
it is ood and is economic... DDR2 will be expensive also.....

my personal opinion... no point waiting


----------



## reddragon (Apr 26, 2006)

have any idea what will be the price of AM2?  I think it will be huge at the beginning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 28, 2006)

k how's k8N51GMF9 as a motherboard??

when i keep asking them dealers with quotes, all i get is this model is not yet arrived in India *rolls eyes*. Makes u think were living in da dark ages, lol


----------



## reddragon (Apr 28, 2006)

ya I also asked the 6100 6150 chipset motherboard of Gigabytelike what u have said............................but I got just 2 word ans from Lmt.Road >>
&quot;nahi milega&quot;  . I searched 2 months ago . ?


----------



## parthbarot (Apr 28, 2006)

I think u shld go for ASUS ...
It is the best MB in market...


----------



## Chirag (Apr 28, 2006)

ASUS I would prefer over Msi. Msi is also good but Asus takes the lead.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 29, 2006)

reddragon said:
			
		

> ya I also asked the 6100 6150 chipset motherboard of Gigabytelike what u have said............................but I got just 2 word ans from Lmt.Road >>
> &quot;nahi milega&quot;  . I searched 2 months ago . ?


hey but i think they were available that time
i got a gigabyte 6100 chipset board about the same time


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2006)

Buying Asus boards is highly recommended at this time. Depending on whether you want to use single/dual graphics cards/use on-board display, you have the choices between Asus A8N-E/Asus A8N32-SLI deluxe/A8N-VM CSM. All of them are best in their categories.


----------



## thinkpratyush (Apr 29, 2006)

well i think u thinking of????well if 939 motherboard then comp. is on ur hand??? got me


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 29, 2006)

what about ECS KN1 Extreme. if u all dont know about this mobo,then google it and give ur personal reviews/comparisons.
Personally,i think its the best(price-to-performance) 939 mobo available.
Specially recommended for gamers,this mobo.


----------



## Thor (Apr 30, 2006)

I am using ASROCK NF4G-SATA II....has OnBoard NVIDIA 6100 Chipset..
It rocks..u shud go for it..its performance is way better that MSI-RS482 IL...


----------



## Kniwor (May 2, 2006)

the performance cant be aby better than RS480 if it is not overclocked....


----------

